# EBMM Bongo Opinions?



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys, looking into an EBMM Bongo bass. Pretty sick thumper. Can't really find much via Google except a few reviews, some crappy demo videos, and found that David DaRocha of Born of Osiris plays one.

So anyone, aside from the usual shit that pops up, any of you fellow SS.org-ers got any opinions or reviews for me on this bass? Pros and cons? Why I should or should not go for it?

Also, are there any basses similiar to it? (I mean, like really similiar in specs, maybe design, etc.)


----------



## Radau (Jun 26, 2013)

I might be a little biased but there's nothing I don't like about my Bongo!
It's ridiculously easy to play and it sounds killer.


----------



## User Name (Jun 26, 2013)

the stealth black one is the freaking kitty's titties.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 26, 2013)

User Name said:


> kitty's titties.



Sorry dude, don't think I have heard that expression before.

...think I'm going full retard...


----------



## User Name (Jun 26, 2013)

............................... never go full retard.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 26, 2013)

They're ugly as shit (IMO) but they sound amazing, as with all EBMM basses.


----------



## User Name (Jun 26, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> They're ugly as shit (IMO)


----------



## JSanta (Jun 26, 2013)

John Myung from Dream Theater has been using one for quite sometime, and Colin Edwin of Porcupine Tree has as well. Seems like two solid endorsements right there.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 26, 2013)

User Name said:


>



I kind of like how goofy they look!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 26, 2013)

JSanta said:


> John Myung from Dream Theater has been using one for quite sometime, and Colin Edwin of Porcupine Tree has as well. Seems like two solid endorsements right there.



To you good sir: I thought Myung had a signature Yamaha model?

To everyone else: they look just like an EBMM Stingray to me...


----------



## JSanta (Jun 26, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> To you good sir: I thought Myung had a signature Yamaha model?
> 
> To everyone else: they look just like an EBMM Stingray to me...



Yes, he did. It was probably 5 or 6 years back, perhaps longer, that Sterling built a 6 string version that John was immediately drawn too. He's been playing them ever since.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 26, 2013)

I really like Music Man basses, and have owned three StingRay[5] models, but never really jived on the Bongo. 

Great build and neck shape for sure, but the body felt a little awkward on me, and the preamp wasn't to my liking, I like a dedicated mid control. 

Great bass, if you jive with it. Play one before buying as the resale on EBMM basses is pretty shitty, there are just so many out there.


----------



## User Name (Jun 26, 2013)

i think its a very unique looking body, i do not place bass so i cant tell you whether it seems comfortable or not. but it looks freaking sweet to me. and in all honesty, isnt that all that matter?


----------



## Radau (Jun 26, 2013)

Max has pretty much said it all, you either jive with it or you don't. Best bet is to see if you can try one out


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 27, 2013)

I tried one and loved how it played.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 27, 2013)

I liked everything about my bongo except two things:

a) I thought it was uncomfy when playing sitting down (important to me)

b) Although I don't slap a ton, I thought it was difficult to pluck with the pickup there (for those with the neck bucker) and it was something that didn't seem an issue at first but kinda progressed.

A well made instrument that played well and sounded good. But I get on with my ibby better personally.


----------



## User Name (Jun 27, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> I thought it was uncomfy when playing sitting down (important to me)



easy fix on this one...


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 28, 2013)

User Name said:


> easy fix on this one...



Not sure if........

Don't know if you mean "standing up" or if you have a trick


----------



## Malkav (Jun 28, 2013)

I once saw a gear review where it was claimed that the body of the Bongo was designed by the R&D team at BMW or something like that, anyone know if there's any validity to that claim?

Also bitching ass basses, but then again I basically love anything with that type of bass humbucker.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2013)

Malkav said:


> I once saw a gear review where it was claimed that the body of the Bongo was designed by the R&D team at BMW or something like that, anyone know if there's any validity to that claim?



Yup. The name of the bass was even BMW's idea. 

ernie ball musicman bongo history information page


----------



## snizzlepizzle (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a 6 string model with dual humbuckers. most people prefer the single coil/humbucker setup from when i asked around. I took the risk and I'm in love with it. The power the bass has is crazy, and the bottom end is out of this world. Don't hesitate to buy it. But if you get in as a 6, be ready play a realllllllllly big bass.


----------



## Dionysian (Jun 30, 2013)

I had my friend's 5-string Bongo in tangerine pearl sitting in my apartment for a while. It's by all means a great bass, but I didn't really dig the sound. It seemed pretty unfocused and a bit more woody than metallic, even with completely fresh strings and a setup.
The shape wasn't overly pleasant to sit down with either, and even standing up it felt like it was shifted too far to the left so I had to stretch my arm out quite a lot to fret the first frets properly. And as chrisharbin mentioned, it's very hard to slap because the neck pickup is in the way. I tried lowering it quite a bit, but that just ruined the tone (for me).

So all in all it's a great bass and it's definitely built well. I just think that you can get a lot better deals for the price tag. I A/B'd it quite extensively with my Sandberg California JM5, and in every aspect I personally think the Sandberg came out on top.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 30, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> To everyone else: they look just like an EBMM Stingray to me...







Have you tried looking at them with your eyes open? 


Stingray:








Bongo:








I wish I could afford a MusicMan. I love the sound of Stingrays for slapping.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 30, 2013)

^ saw a single-humbucker variation, which is why I posted that. Saw one with a single jazz and a humbucker too.

Anyway, with the way the controls for the coils are designed, I am guessing you could have only the bridge humbucker running/selected, then could you achieve the same slap-tone as on a Stingray?

(These bad boys also have piezos.)


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 1, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Bongo:



      
Reminds me of:


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 2, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I really like Music Man basses, and have owned three StingRay[5] models, but never really jived on the Bongo.
> 
> Great build and neck shape for sure, but the body felt a little awkward on me, and the preamp wasn't to my liking, I like a dedicated mid control.
> 
> Great bass, if you jive with it. Play one before buying as the resale on EBMM basses is pretty shitty, there are just so many out there.



Somewhat off topic, but I've been eyeballing a Stingray 5 for a while and can't decide whether I'd rather have the single standard pickup or the double pickup option. What's your opinion?

Back on topic: for some reason 4 and 5 string Bongos look weird to me but the 6 string version looks perfectly fine. Something about the proportions, I guess.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 2, 2013)

Ugh. I just can't get past it looking like a toilet seat. I need my instruments to look cool to me, otherwise I just can't get on with them. I don't know if that makes me shallow or not, but that is just one bass I cannot imagine myself owning, and it's strictly because of the shape.

EDIT: Sorry, man. Just read your OP and realized that I didn't offer any help whatsoever.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 2, 2013)

Eskil Rask said:


> I had my friend's 5-string Bongo in tangerine pearl sitting in my apartment for a while. It's by all means a great bass, but I didn't really dig the sound. It seemed pretty unfocused and a bit more woody than metallic, even with completely fresh strings and a setup.
> The shape wasn't overly pleasant to sit down with either, and even standing up it felt like it was shifted too far to the left so I had to stretch my arm out quite a lot to fret the first frets properly. And as chrisharbin mentioned, it's very hard to slap because the neck pickup is in the way. I tried lowering it quite a bit, but that just ruined the tone (for me).
> 
> So all in all it's a great bass and it's definitely built well. I just think that you can get a lot better deals for the price tag. I A/B'd it quite extensively with my Sandberg California JM5, and in every aspect I personally think the Sandberg came out on top.



Putting aside post sale confirmation bias regarding the Sandberg, did you get to play with the preamp? You can get some seriously aggressive, clanky tones, or vintagey ones, or dark, or scooped, or just about anything out of the Bongo, but the trick lies in the preamp more than anything.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 2, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Ugh. I just can't get past it looking like a toilet seat. I need my instruments to look cool to me, otherwise I just can't get on with them. I don't know if that makes me shallow or not, but that is just one bass I cannot imagine myself owning, and it's strictly because of the shape.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, man. Just read your OP and realized that I didn't offer any help whatsoever.



Looks are not everything. I learned that as a kid when I bought a PRS SE Paul Allender model (1st generation) merely on looks. Playability was meh.... Now, my modded Schecter Blackjack ATX C-8 is not much to look at, and it may be kinda ugly, but it is the best guitar I have played thus far in my life.

Edit: you, my friend, must have sat on some weird or awkward toilet seats.


----------



## Asgard222 (Jul 3, 2013)

snizzlepizzle said:


> I have a 6 string model with dual humbuckers. most people prefer the single coil/humbucker setup from when i asked around. I took the risk and I'm in love with it. The power the bass has is crazy, and the bottom end is out of this world. Don't hesitate to buy it. But if you get in as a 6, be ready play a realllllllllly big bass.



I've heard several times on the Talkbass forums that the SH pickup config. is better than the HH in terms of versatility in sound. I can't say for sure though, as I've never tried a SH Bongo myself. 

My main bass for the past 4 years has been a Bongo 5HH in an Ice Blue finish (with my backup being an Ibanez Prestige BTB w/Bartolinis). To me, the Bongo feels great in my hands; very smooth neckfeel and fantastic fretwork, which attests to the consistency of Musicman instruments. If you're getting an extended range model (5 or 6 string), I don't have any complaints with the B-string either...with a good setup, it feels tight and doesn't sound boomy or warbly at all. The upper horn, I do admit, does dig into your chest a little when you sit down, and the bottom horn isn't too comfy against your thigh either. However, standing up, there's no issue of uncomfortableness (at least for me). I know David Darocha keeps his bass strapped up high, which is how I like it too. 

As for the preamp, I found that for me _personally, _I don't need to use it very often unless I need to REALLY cut through at a live show (I've never recorded with my Bongo, and am NOT a professional musician). The most I fiddle with sometimes are the pickup pan, treble knob, and maybe the low-mid if I really need to. But please don't take that as an indicator that the EQ is useless; as TemjinStrife mentioned, you can go from aggressive to vintagey within a matter of seconds. It's all just a matter of preference, and what kind of music you play and _how you _want your bass to sound and work in terms of setting and blend. The preamp is a very useful tool in the Bongo that you can use to your advantage anytime, anywhere. Again, to my ears, I _personally _don't always have a need to change the preamp, and thus, use the neutral sound more (which is still great and full on it's own!)

I'll finish by dropping some eye-candy here (David Flinn from Chelsea Grin got a new toy! via Insta):


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 3, 2013)

One of my friends own a blue 5 string bongo and he loves it to death.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 3, 2013)

Asgard222 said:


> I've heard several times on the Talkbass forums that the SH pickup config. is better than the HH in terms of versatility in sound. I can't say for sure though, as I've never tried a SH Bongo myself.
> 
> My main bass for the past 4 years has been a Bongo 5HH in an Ice Blue finish (with my backup being an Ibanez Prestige BTB w/Bartolinis). To me, the Bongo feels great in my hands; very smooth neckfeel and fantastic fretwork, which attests to the consistency of Musicman instruments. If you're getting an extended range model (5 or 6 string), I don't have any complaints with the B-string either...with a good setup, it feels tight and doesn't sound boomy or warbly at all. The upper horn, I do admit, does dig into your chest a little when you sit down, and the bottom horn isn't too comfy against your thigh either. However, standing up, there's no issue of uncomfortableness (at least for me). I know David Darocha keeps his bass strapped up high, which is how I like it too.
> 
> ...



You, my friend, are awesome for sharing such an in-depth opinion!

Side note: Is it weird that Chelsea Grin and Born of Osiris play the exact same guitars? (JP models and Bongos?)


----------



## Dionysian (Jul 4, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Putting aside post sale confirmation bias regarding the Sandberg, did you get to play with the preamp? You can get some seriously aggressive, clanky tones, or vintagey ones, or dark, or scooped, or just about anything out of the Bongo, but the trick lies in the preamp more than anything.



I am actually more of a passive guy. I rarely ever use the EQ on any of my basses, and I know this is just dumb, but i tend to consider it a tonal weakness if I have to add or cut frequencies on a bass to make it sound good. Of course adding a bit of treble to compensate for dead strings can't hurt. 

To be fair the Bongo did actually sound pretty good. It just didn't have the same tonal qualities as my Sandberg.


----------



## Asgard222 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> You, my friend, are awesome for sharing such an in-depth opinion!
> 
> Side note: Is it weird that Chelsea Grin and Born of Osiris play the exact same guitars? (JP models and Bongos?)



No problem! Glad to be of assistance! 

I think when Jason Richardson left BoO, his EBMM endorsement got extended to his CG bandmates, and thus, they got custom instruments as well. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Skygoneblue (Jul 8, 2013)

I enjoy this guy's videos. He plays a Bongo 6.

Matthew Kniffin - YouTube


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jul 8, 2013)

The Bongo HH 6 is included in my top 3 of my wishlist. One day, I hope to own one.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally bit the bullet and got a Bongo 5-string, expect a NBD in a couple days


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 8, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Finally bit the bullet and got a Bongo 5-string, expect a NBD in a couple days



Lol, glad the guys on here could provide you with a little GAS-incentive into getting one. 

Now...would you bother lending me a few bucks to get a 5 or 6?


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry but that wouldn't be a tax writeoff like my bass is


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 8, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Sorry but that wouldn't be a tax writeoff like my bass is



Tax write off?  Please explain...


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 8, 2013)

If you make money off of music, you can write off gear as a business expense B)


----------

